# 500+ light choices... which actually get used? Your input?



## Quickbeam (Sep 15, 2007)

The one question I have received most frequently in the FlashlightReviews.com mailbox is "can you help me pick a light...?". But one question I noticed no one ever asked is "Which light do YOU use for (x purpose)?" This always surprised me, considering the number of lights I have (had) access to. Perhaps no one ever thought to ask it. Or perhaps no one really gives a darn! Well, I'm feeling chatty, so here goes!

After 6 years, over 500 reviews and a LOT of time, data, and analysis, exactly which of my lights do I actually use? For which purposes? Here they are, broken out by usage type. Hopefully this will help others when making decisions on which lights to use. Remember, however, that my selections were almost unlimited thanks to the review work I did, so if someone is on a budget they may not be able to have as many options.

EDC Formal: I have to wear a button-down shirt and slacks to work, so my EDC options are very limited. It has to be in a pocket. As a result, my EDC for quite some time now has been a Fenix L0D with a lithium AAA cell. This gives me the most options, plenty of light, and smallest possible size for carry in an office environment.

EDC Casual: When I go out on my days off or in the evening, I generally carry that same L0D in my pocket, along with a Fenix P2D in a small velcro-flap holster on my belt. The one cell 123A configuration provides a very small size along with a great shot of power if needed.

EDC Travel: When traveling on vacation or elsewhere I usually have my (now Aviatrixed) A2 in a minimag velcro-flap holster. This goes with me almost everywhere when traveling. Additionally I like to bring a high powered LED, which will probably be the P2D from now on. That L0D is still on the keychain in my pocket, though! 

Water Use: If I need a dive light for dusk or cavern snorkling, the UK eLED Plus dive light has become my favored choice, powered by four Rayovac NiMH Hybrids. Plenty of light in a penetrating beam and works great underwater, while being relatively small and easy to handle.

Bedside: What about the bedside table? There I have an LRI Proton for low-light use. It's a bit of an overkill to have a Proton for just low-light use, but I love the variable output red LED. Also resting there is a Surefire C2 with the very bright Dealextreme SKU 1447 Cree P60 module for quick-grab "bump in the night" situations. 

Automobile: In each of our cars I have placed a 4-D Maglight with a 4 cell MagLED module in each. Great kick-around lights with decent brightness, long runtime, and no big deal if it gets left by the side of the road.

Backyard Spotting: For the back yard I have a Surefire Dominator 10X. A 4-cell 123A light (Wolf-Eyes Rattlesnake) could have done this job as well, or a Streamlight Ultrastinger, but the 10X really kicks butt! 

Nightime Walking: For this task I use a Microfire 10W HID with Li-Ion battery handle. I really enjoy this light. In fact, I've gone out and gotten just about all the options for it that I could find, including a spare bulb, 4-123A, and 8-123A battery handles. Next will be a nice Pelican case to put it in. It's a real keeper. Great for lighting up assorted nighttime vermin (aka roving bands of mischevious teens).

Household Use: Our utility lights for around the house are an Electrolumens 3-D LED and the Streamlight Strion. We use these for general kick-around use, finding the cat's missing toys under the fridge, fixing leaks under the sink, spotlighting bugs crawling across the carpet, etc.

Garage: In my toolbox I have a Task Force 2-C LED from Lowes, which is now difficult to find in stores. Plenty of light for working under the hood and practically immune to drops. This choice could have easily been the Streamlight Propoly Lux 4AA, but I don't mind beating the snot out of the Task Force.

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): And last, but not least - what about the household emergency grab-bag. You know - the bag you might grab on the way out if you had to emergency evacuate, or that you know always has what you need in a real pinch at home like a bad storm and you had to hunker down for a while? You may be surprised by my choices!

In there I placed two Princeton Tec Scout headlamps with SMJ LED drop-ins to replace the incandescent bulbs. I also added a pair of PT Sport Flares with SMJ LED drop-ins that can serve as long running area and signal lights or hand-held flashlights by removing the flare cone. Plus they have the added benefit of using parts that are interchangable with the headlamps. I've included a pair of the (now discontinued) PT Matrix 3-LED drop-in modules for backup if the SMJ's fail (these were recent acquisitions and were very difficult to find!) and for when very long runtimes are needed. Hanging on the outside of the bag is a Princeton Tec Xenon Aqua Strobe with a lithium AA cell for distress signaling and location. 

That's about it! I have set aside a couple dozen other lights that I'm keeping pretty much for entertainment and enjoyment (shelf queens) and little else. Of course this leaves a lot of lights left over in storage boxes.... Hmmmm.... Anybody want to buy some lights real cheap? 

Outside of the lights I use, here's a couple interesting points I decided to share:

There can be only one! (custom): If I could choose only one customized light, it would have to be my Aviatrixed A2. Hopefully Bawko will get his shop up and running again, because I want another Aviatrix module!

There can be only one! (stock): If I could choose only one unmodified light from a manufacturer, it would probably be a Fenix 2AA. These are the most versatile and best value for the price (in my opinion) and run well on cheap cells.

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: I think the most recommended light I have told people about who are not true flashaholics is the 4AA Streamlight ProPoly Luxeon. There is no reason I can think of that any average (and sometimes exceptional) user should be disappointed with this light.

So now I'm curious; What lights have you chosen for these purposes (that actually see use - not shelf queens)?

Enjoy!
Doug P.

(Here's the categories for cut-n'-pasting convenience. Ain't I a nice guy!  )

EDC Formal:
EDC Casual:
EDC Travel:
Water Use:
Bedside:
Automobile:
Backyard Spotting:
Nightime Walking:
Household Use:
Garage:
Bug-Out Bag (BOB):
There can be only one! (custom):
There can be only one! (stock):
Most recommended to non-flashaholics:

Let's hear from YOU!


----------



## kelmo (Sep 15, 2007)

Greetings QB!

EDC Formal: Fenix P1 CE in a generic SAK holster. I gotta dress business casual too.

EDC Casual: NovaTac 85P or E2D

EDC Travel: E2e w/MN02

Water Use: N/A

Bedside: 9P w/turbohead

Automobile: 6P with BOG Cree Premuim and 3D Mag with Mag LED

Backyard Spotting: N/A I live in the Burbs

Nightime Walking: 9P or NovaTac 85P

Household Use: Whatever tickles my fancy

Garage: N/A

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): E2O, Blue GloToob, and Tikka

There can be only one! (custom): N/A haven't taken that step yet

There can be only one! (stock): Arc AAA-P

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Arc AAA-P

kelmo

BTW - my Box-O-Lights are almost gone. I've made alot of people really happy. Cheers to you Quickbeam!!!


----------



## JimmyB (Sep 15, 2007)

Interesting choices. I find that it's not always the nicest/most expensive gear I have that gets the most use. This holds true for guns/knives/lights/bikes/motorcycles/ect.....

It's not that I'm afraid of dinging something up. Sometimes there are intangibles that come into play when we select our gear and it's hard to put a finger on why. I certainly do appreciate the variety but in reality I always have way more gear than I need so most of it is just something to enjoy when I'm in the mood.

My SurefireE2E gets more use than anything now even though I have much "better" lights to choose from (about 25-30).


----------



## kelmo (Sep 15, 2007)

JimmyB said:


> Interesting choices...My SurefireE2E gets more use than anything now even though I have much "better" lights to choose from (about 25-30).




I always gravitate back to my E2x's also. In fact I'm heading out to camp in Pyramid Lake in Nevada. My 2 hand helds will be my E2e and 9P and I too have some pretty cool LEDs.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 15, 2007)

Very interesting picks so far. Here are the ones that I use:

EDC Formal: 
LOD-CE w/10440

EDC Casual: 
LOD-CE and L2

EDC Travel: 
Orb Ns, L2 on me. LOC-CE, P1D-CE, M3/MRV luggage

Water Use: 
LOD-CE (just in the pool, it's never leaked)

Bedside: 
ArcAAA and M6X

Automobile: 
3D MagLED

Backyard Spotting: 
Mag85 or 623

Nightime Walking: 
WiseLED Tactical or AE24/S

Household Use: 
3D Terralux sscp4 ex/b / RR lanterns

Garage: 
old stinger HP 

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): 
2D MagLED, RR lantern, Infinity Ultra, Inova 24/7

There can be only one! (custom):
Orb Ns.

There can be only one! (stock):
WiseLED Tactical.

Most recommended to non-flashaholics:
MagLED and G2


----------



## KeyGrip (Sep 15, 2007)

EDC Formal: Fenix L1T. Not a pretty light by most standards, but the best looking of my slection.

EDC Casual: SureFire L4 and Arc AAA-P. Explanation needed?

EDC Travel: Combo of Fenix and Arc

Water Use: I don't have a specific light for water use.

Bedside: Inova X5

Automobile: Fenix L1T, SureFire G2, Princeton Tec Aurora

Backyard Spotting: SureFire 9P with detonator 1 cell extender and 2x17670 powering a P91

Nightime Walking: My general EDC for this.

Household Use: Inova X5

Garage: No specific light for garage use

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): I don't have one assembled... yet.

There can be only one! (custom): No custom lights... yet
There can be only one! (stock): Arc

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Since three people I know have ended up with them, I guess that distinction goes to the Arc AAA.


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Sep 15, 2007)

EDC Formal: Dexlight X1

EDC Casual: Dexlight X1, P1D CE

EDC Travel: Dexlight X1, P1D CE, Minimag Cree-Drop in

Water Use: -

Bedside: 5MM cheapo light, Inova T3 Tiros, Glo-TOOB Lithium blue

Automobile: Have non

Backyard Spotting: Have none

Nightime Walking: Dexlight, P1D CE

Household Use: what i can grab at hand

Garage: have none 

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Enough spares for P1D and Dexlight and Glo-TOOB

There can be only one! (custom): non yet

There can be only one! (stock): Dexlight X1, i love it

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: MTE 5 Mode from DX


----------



## Derek Dean (Sep 15, 2007)

Lol...... I must say I'm surprised. I never asked only because I assumed it was the single MOST asked question you received and you were probably a bit weary of answering it. So...... thank you for posting. I've got a feeling that every member here will find this to be a treat, a Saturday bonus. May your lights always be lit and your batteries charged.


----------



## alanagnostic (Sep 15, 2007)

EDC Formal: I don't much do formal.
EDC Casual: HDS U60 or B42
EDC Travel: HDS's
Water Use: NA
Bedside: Surefire 9p
Automobile: Surefire G2
Backyard Spotting: Surefire 9P
Nightime Walking: Surefire L4, McGizmo XR19-C
Household Use: Surefire L4
Garage: NA
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Don't have that ready yet. When I do all my expensive lights and guns are going with me.
There can be only one! (custom): NA (yet)
There can be only one! (stock): HDS U60
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: I don't recommend lights to non-flashaholics much. They don't get it and kind of look at you like you're a nut when you tell them how much it costs.


----------



## NeonLights (Sep 15, 2007)

EDC Formal: ARC AAA-P on a titanium chain around my neck, Fenix P1 in my pocket

EDC Casual: The same ARC AAA and P1 as above, with the addition of my SF A2 or SF E2e w/ E2c adapter and a P61 bulb

EDC Travel: The same ARC AAA and Fenix P1 as above, usually the SF A2 as well, and I'll have something long-running close by like my CC HA Inova X5 as well as either a SF M4 or SF 9P with HOLA

Bedside: I use a Ray-O-Vac 3-in-1 headlamp with the red LED to read for an hour or two before falling asleep every night without disturbing my wife. Incredible runtime with the red LED, I get more than a month of use (60-80 hours or more) on three NiMH AAA's. My "bump in the night light" is a SL Scorpion. 

Automobile: We have four cars, with similar lights in each. Most of them have a SF G2 for when I need lots of light, as well as a MiniMag with LED drop-in for lower light and more runtime, and I'm slowly adding a ROV 3-in-1 headlamp to each car too, the last two lights are powered by Energizer lithium AA/AAA cells.

Backyard Spotting: We've got a $20 Dorcy 2MCP rechargeable spotlight right by the door which works well. If our Saint Bernard has jumped the fence again though, I'll grab the SF M4.

Nightime Walking: SF L1 (early style) for regular use, the ROV headlamp for hands-free duty, and the SF 9P with HOLA for quick bursts of light for the bright stuff. 

Household Use: A Tigerlight FBOP has served this duty for years, but as its battery pack is slowly dying and I haven't gotten around to replacing it yet, we have suppemented it with a SL Strion the last year or so. 

Garage: Streamlight Poly-Stinger, a SF G2 for backup in case the Stinger's battery dies, as well as a couple of tool lights powered by my cordless drill batteries (Dewalt and Ryobi), that were cheap or free.

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): SF 6P and an Infinity Ultra-G

There can be only one! (stock): It would probably have to be either my SF A2 or L1, both are very versatile lights that serve multiple purposes. 

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Probably a MiniMag AA LED or standard MiniMag with an LED drop-in. Familiar form-factor, readily available, takes common batteries, and not too expensive. 

Work flashlights: As I do not work in a white-collar environment (I work at a large UPS hub) and have to pass through a metal detector every night, my normal EDC lights won't do since they always set off the detector. For work EDC I always have a UK 2L-LED and a UK 2-AAA eLED in my jacket pocket. Both are durable and dependable lights that I know will work when I need them.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 15, 2007)

> For work EDC I always have a UK 2L-LED



A 2L with the original eLED module, or one of the new eLED+ modules and bezel (longer)? 

I threw my original UK eLED lamp assembly into my 2L for a very small but very long running 123A light. I also figured out how to fit a SMJ LED PR bulb drop-in into a UK 2AA. Had to drill out the lamp module from behind just until the bit started to enlarge the hole in the reflector and then crimped the bulb in place and filed down the positive contact. Works very well with an extra O-ring behind the bezel and puts out about as much light as a 2-D incan with new cells. It's now one of my up-and-coming favorite little utility lights for household use.


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 15, 2007)

EDC Formal: Fenix L0D CE E2 Lithium
EDC Casual: SureFire L1 Cree
EDC Travel: SureFire E2E
Water Use: SureFire 9P + A19 2x17670s
Bedside: SiureFire E2D
Automobile: Brinkman Maxfire LX
Backyard Spotting: SureFire M6
Nightime Walking: SureFire A2
Household Use: SureFire L2
Garage: Fenix P3D CE
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): SureFire K2 Kroma
There can be only one! (custom): none
There can be only one! (stock): Streamllight 4AA PP
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Photon freedom

My setup rotates now and then.


----------



## NeonLights (Sep 15, 2007)

Quickbeam said:


> A 2L with the original eLED module, or one of the new eLED+ modules and bezel (longer)?


 I bought a UK 4-AA eLED and swapped the heads between it and my incan UK 2L so my UK 4-AA is now incan and my 2L is LED, this is with the old (original) eLED head. We've had several power outages at work in the last 5-6 years, and each lasted for well over an hour (and I work nights), so runtime is more important than power or throw for me at work.


----------



## who (Sep 15, 2007)

EDC Formal: L0D CE
EDC Casual: NovaTac 120P
EDC Travel: L1D & SF A2
Water Use: 
Bedside: SF L2 & L5
Automobile: SF L4
Backyard Spotting: D-Mini & SF L6
Nighttime Walking: TW4 & 120P
Household Use: DX Cree lights
Garage: DX Cree lights
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): L1D
There can be only one! (custom): Aleph (for future upgradeability)
There can be only one! (stock): L1D
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: L1D


----------



## BSBG (Sep 15, 2007)

EDC Formal: E1L

EDC Casual: E2e, HA Natural

EDC Travel: A2 and E1L (two is one when you are miles from home )

Water Use: n/a

Bedside: 6Z w/ P61 and a Gladius set to 'low'

Automobile: Audi - P3D, ratty ol' pickup - Magled in a 3C

Backyard Spotting: Mag 85

Nightime Walking: Surefire M6 w/ MN15 X-LOLA

Household Use: Malkoff'd 4D, G2 w/ WE Cree

Garage: 4D Magled, Makita fluorescent (uses NiMH tool pack)

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): SF M3, G2

There can be only one! (custom):none at the moment

There can be only one! (stock): A2

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Magled, SF G2


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 15, 2007)

Keep em' coming!


----------



## LG&M (Sep 15, 2007)

EDC Formal: LOD CE
EDC Casual: LOD CE
EDC Travel: LOD CE /P1D CE
Bedside: SF P60
Automobile: Maxfire w/ Ebay Cree drop-in
Backyard Spotting: MagLed 2C /ROV4W
All other categories : what ever I feel like at the time.
Light I want next: SF L2


----------



## BentHeadTX (Sep 15, 2007)

EDC Formal: Fire~FlyIII on my keychain

EDC Casual: Fire~FlyIII on my keychain

EDC Travel: Fire~FlyIII on my keychain

EDC Travel (Overseas): Peak Mediterranean 2AA/ Arc AA on keys

Work EDC (carried) Peak Baltic stainless steel AAA Seoul LED

Work EDC (left at work) Peak Mediterranean 2AA stainless steel

Water Use: Peak Mediterranean stainless steel 2AA

Bedside: Fire~FlyIII on keys (defaults to low) 

Automobile: Old Fenix L1P with lithium AA and 2-stage tailcap (5 ohms)

Backyard Spotting: 8AA to 2D LuxeonV Mag

Nightime Walking: FF3, Peak Mediterranean or L2D CE (depending on time or mood)

Household Use: 8AA LuxeonV Mag

Garage: N/A

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Peak Mediterranean 2AA HA-III, Peak Killamanjaro AA 7 UV LED, Arc AAA with red LED

There can be only one! (custom): HA-III 8AA to 2D bored Mag, Kiu strike bezel, Taskled MaxFlex programmable current regulator, UCL lens, copper heat sink and five Cree R5 bin XREs (waiting for LEDs and regulator) 

There can be only one! (stock): Peak First Responder with stock (2xCR123 or 2AA) body, additional AA extenders and optional 2x16500 body with momentary switch. Additional heat sinking disks for use in the desert. A completely customizable, variable output 3 Seoul LED light that is stock. 

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Steamlight 4AA Luxeon, Fenix LxD series, Peak Pacific


----------



## dolbyyy (Sep 15, 2007)

EDC Formal: Fenix P1D-CE
EDC Casual: Surefire A2 White Leds & Fenix P3D-CE
EDC Travel: A2, P3D-CE
Water Use: N/A
Bedside: Surefire M6 HOLA & one of the colored Leds A2s (more often the Green Led)
Automobile: I only own a Moto
Backyard Spotting: Borealis 1050 by Juancho (just arrived: Awesome!)
Nightime Walking: Surefire A2
Household Use: Surefire A2 - P1D-CE (my wife)
Garage: N/A
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Still assembling...
There can be only one! (custom): Surefire A2/Aviatrix
There can be only one! (stock): Surefire A2
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Fenix 2AA
:wave:


----------



## munkybiz_9881 (Sep 15, 2007)

*added* EDC WORK: Gladius, LO-Ti, (SL XT's, Terralux Mags in the truck)
EDC Formal: LO-Ti aorund neck inside shirt
EDC Casual: P1D-CE
EDC Travel: P1D-CE and LO-Ti
Water Use: N/A
Bedside: All of them, its where I keep them
Automobile: Mag LED 3 cell
Backyard Spotting: Inova XO3, or MagLED 3D
Nightime Walking: Inova XO3
Household Use: Mini Mag w/nite ize led and Iq switch
Garage: Cheap 3d cell with 30 leds
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): plastic 2d w/nite ize pr base LED, dorcy super 1 watt
There can be only one! (custom): N/A
There can be only one! (stock): P1D-CE
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Usually something Fenix, or whatever Im trying to sell to by more good lights:naughty:


----------



## depusm12 (Sep 15, 2007)

EDC Work: Pelican 7060 Led/ ASP Triad Led/ HX2 Typhoon
EDC Formal: McLux PD w Seoul P4
EDC Casual: Nuwai 301X3 w Cree XR-E by milkyspit
EDC Travel: Don't really travel alot but it probably would be my JetBeam MKII
Water Use: None
Bedside: SF C2 w P4 drop-in
Automobile: None
Backyard Spotting: TigerLight FBOP 
Nightime Walking: None
Household Use: HX2 Typhoon
Garage: None
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Don't have one yet
There can be only one! (custom): Custom TigerLight FBOP Led (being built)
There can be only one! (stock): TigerLight FBOP
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Streamlight Pro Polymer Led


----------



## LEDninja (Sep 15, 2007)

EDC Formal/EDC Casual: Ultrafire 602c-SSC in pocket, L0D-CE on keychain. Have a MillerMods Arc AAA Cree on order for my Keychain.

EDC Travel: Above + L1T v2.0 RB80. *EDIT: Minimak 14500*

Water Use: N/A. (i)UK eLED 2AAA & Nightbuster AquaLED are the only water rated lights I got.(/i)

Bedside: EDIT: MTE 1AA SSC-P4. *EDIT: MTE 5 mode SSC-P7*

Backyard Spotting: Electrolumens My Little Friend,

Nightime Walking: Electrolumens My Little Friend, L1T v2.0 RB80, L0D-CE.

Household Use: Turtlelight (Dorcy 4AA 1LED floating lanten/cool blue) with Tectite LPR-113 (now LPR-3)

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Turtlelight + Pack of L91 batteries.

Automobile: N/A
Garage: N/A

There can be only one! (custom): MillerMods Arc AAA Cree
There can be only one! (stock): L0D CE or L0D RB80.

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Fenix L1T v2.0 RB80 or LOD CE.

Note I change my mind often (see sig).


----------



## KentuckyMike (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: 500+ light choices... which actually get used? Your input?*

Great topic, Doug. Thank you!!

EDC Formal: Fenix P1 and/or Orb Raw NS in pocket(s), 6P in briefcase

EDC Casual: Fenix P1, SF 6P or A2, & Raw NS (rarely use any, let alone all 3, but hey...)

EDC Travel: Fenix P1

Water Use: Not underwater, but an A2 on the boat. LED is just enough to see anywhere on the boat, incan is great for spotting on the shoreline, on the surace, or underwater 

Bedside: SF A2, G3, 6P, & Orb Raw NS (wife's side-E2E)...yeah...overkill by all accounts. 

Automobile: SF G2's, 2D Mags

Backyard Spotting: G3

Nightime Walking: A2, Raw NS

Household Use: SF E1L, A2, 6P, Fenix P1

Garage: SF G2, Fenix P1

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): SF G2, MagLED

There can be only one! (custom): Orb Raw NS

There can be only one! (stock): SF A2

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: SF G2


----------



## Radio (Sep 15, 2007)

EDC Formal:ORB NS Cree
EDC Casual:ARC-AAA,NLS,PD
EDC Travel:U2,G2 Cree,30mm Trit Torch
Water Use:N/A
Bedside:HDS U60,Amber Gerber Infinity
Automobile:SL PP Luxeon 3C,AE PL 24
Backyard Spotting:9PT,AE PL 24
Nightime Walking:U2,AE PL 24
Household UseD
Garage:G2 Cree, SL PP 4AA
Bug-Out Bag (BOB):U2,PD,ARC-AAA,30mm Trit Torch
There can be only one! (custom):Ti 27S PD
There can be only one! (stock):U2
Most recommended to non-flashaholics:SL PP 3C


----------



## ADDICTED2LITE (Sep 15, 2007)

EDC Formal: Arc aaa-p
EDC Casual: E2L old style beat up work light
EDC Travel: E2e w/LF 3.7v bulb
Water Use: Any of my surefire lights
Bedside: M3 combatlight
Automobile: second E2e
Backyard Spotting: M6
Nightime Walking:
Household Use: E2e
Garage:
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Sure fire Cree L1, Inova Xo
There can be only one! (custom): M3 leefboby 18650 LF 380 lumens
There can be only one! (stock): Surefire 9P
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Propoly Lux, G2


----------



## Lee1959 (Sep 15, 2007)

No where near 500 lights to choose from in my collection, and no where the experience judging flashlights as Quickbeam, but I did learn a lot from your site. 

EDC Formal: Fenix L0PSE, bright, works well, and is tiny. Its not broken so no need to move to the L0D yet. Add two Photon Microlight IIs to my keychain always. 

EDC Casual: Same as formal but add either an Ultrafire C3, Inova X0 (Tiros), or I\nova X5. Depending upon where I am going/doing.

EDC Travel: Same as formal but add Inova X5 usually, it provides long runtime and plenty of light. Also will toss in Ultrafire C3 as a backup pocket light. 

Water Use: UK eLed

Bedside: Inova X5, plenty of light in the home, long runtime. Durable in case I drop it in sleepy stupor. 

Automobile: 5 C Cell Maglight in each vehicle. Plenty of light, durable, useable for a baton if needed. Inova X0 (Tiros) longer battery life, smaller pocket/belt carry option. 

Backyard Spotting: Inova X03, plenty of throw. Good battery life, solid rugged and reliable. 

Nightime Walking: Inova X0, plenty of throw, rugged, good battery life. 

Household Use: Inova AAA Bolt, I love the size factor for tossing in a sweats pocket, good battery life, plenty of light for most tasks. Brinkman headlamp, great hands free user. 

Garage: Brinkman 3 Led headlamp, have become a big believer in the ease of their handsfree use. 

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Brinkman 3 LED Headlamp too handy to leave out. Minimag MagLED 2 AA. good runtime, plenty of light, and familiarity in the Nth degree in stress situations, Red Inova X5 for uses when you want to keep your night vision intact and the run time is supreme. AAA Minimag with SMJLED upgrade to give a AAA option to give me one of each battery option and it has excellant runtime.

There can be only one! (custom): dont have one, generally am too cheap to spend that kind of money on a flashlight. 

There can be only one! (stock): If I could only have one flashlight it would be either a 2 AA Minimag MagLed because of its familiarity, runtime and ease of replacement, or my Inova X0 (Tiros) for its ruggedness, runtime, and throw. 

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Pocket light would be a Rock river 2 AAA. Belt light is 2 AA Minimag MagLed because everyone knnows how to use a Minimag and how it feels to use by rote under any circumstance.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 16, 2007)

EDC Formal: LF2/10440.
EDC Casual: LF2/10440, Gladius+FM34 in MUL, L1D-CE, and whatever I feel like.
EDC Travel: Same as my EDC Casual.
Water Use: I don't swim.
Bedside: That's where my entire flashlight collection is. I usually grab my E0.
Automobile: Whatever I'm EDCing.
Backyard Spotting: My backyard isn't big enough for spotting, but when I need to do that, I like my Sam's Club HID.
Nightime Walking: Whatever I'm EDCing.
Household Use: Whatever I'm EDCing, or maybe my Seouled Argo HP/17670.
Garage: Whatever I'm EDCing.
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Whatever I'm EDCing.
There can be only one! (custom): Gatlight V3, full Ti.
There can be only one! (stock): Gladius, FM34, rechargeables, and MUL.
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: ProPoly Luxeons, some sort of Fenix, or possibly a headlight.

I've also posted a link to this thread in the Welcome Mat.


----------



## SilverFox (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Doug,

Great thread.

I will start off by mentioning that I always carry a Peak Mediteranian 3 LED 1 AAA brass light on my keychain as a backup light.

EDC Formal: Black LionHeart

EDC Casual: Natural LionHeart

EDC Travel: Work Natural LionHeart

Water Use: Barbarian Golden Dragon HID

Bedside: Lightwave 4000 for general use and TigerLight for bump in the night use.

Automobile: TigerLight, PT Tec 40, and a couple of headlamps - right now the Streamlight Triton.

Backyard Spotting: Mag85 and Pelican Big D.

Nightime Walking: U2

Household Use: Whatever is closest to grab. Most often an ARC LSH-P with the 2 AA battery holder.

Garage: I usually bring a light for a specific purpose into the garage, but do have a Mag 2D in there for backup.

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): I don't have a formal BOB, but do carry a backpack that would serve a similar purpose. In the backpack I have an A2, HD45, Heliotek, Pelican L1, and a PT EOS headlamp.

There can be only one! (custom): Toss up between a regulated TigerLight and the Pink Panther.

There can be only one! (stock): 8NX

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: PT Tec 40 and the PT EOS Headlamp

Tom


----------



## Valolammas (Sep 16, 2007)

Great info! I never asked you anything, because I figured you probably got loads and loads of email and wouldn't have time to answer anyway. So I just read nearly all of the reviews and made my own choices based on them. Your site was the Perfect Source of Information for a budding flashaholic and I pored over it for hours. Or days. Ok, make that weeks. Thanks for all the work you put into it!

EDC Formal: Arc AAA-P (it's with my keys, so it's included in most of the other categories, too)

EDC Casual: I try rotate, so hard to say. Pretty often I end up with Fenix L1D-CE or some similar light.

EDC Travel: Depends on where I'm going, but I try to avoid traveling. Generally the same as casual EDC plus maybe one or two spares.

Water Use: Don't need one really, but if I did, I wouldn't hesitate to use my UK 4AA.

Bedside: red LRI Photon 3 on the lowest setting for checking on the baby and for finding stuff on my bedside table without blowing my night vision.

Automobile: Fenix L1T with an Energizer lithium AA. Where I live we have sub-zero temperatures for a good part of the year so a lithium battery is a must. And the L1T will run for a long time on low, if we get stuck on the roadside.

Backyard Spotting: Don't have a backyard, but I do my spotting with a ROP or a 2C MagLED.

Nightime Walking: I really like the Petzl Tikka XP for seeing where I'm putting my feet, plus some other throwier light for looking a bit further ahead.

Household Use: Petzl Tikka XP (now modded with a Seoul LED). Because you can't beat a headlamp for utility use.

Garage: Don't have one. I use a headlamp when I'm working on the car, so I use the same Tikka XP.

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): I'm just in the process of creating one, so can't say yet. I'm pretty sure it will include at least my UK 4AA eLed for the runtime and I'll probably get another Tikka XP (or the ZebraLight for a change) for utility use.

There can be only one! (custom): Well, my ROP is my only real custom with the MOP reflector, 6AA-to-2D adapter etc., so...

There can be only one! (stock): I guess I'll have to go with the A2 Aviator. Actually, now I notice that I didn't put it in any of the above categories, but I do use it a fair bit for miscellaneous jobs. I guess it's my "fun light".

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Petzl Tikka XP. Am I getting repetitive or what? :laughing: Because it's a headlamp and not too expensive.


----------



## clipse (Sep 16, 2007)

Excellent thread.

here are mine. 

EDC Formal: HDS EDC U60 w/Seoulmation
EDC Casual:HDS EDC U60 w/Seoulmation & Amilite Neo T5
EDC Travel:HDS EDC U60 w/Seoulmation & Fenix L2D CE
Water Use:SS PP 4AA Lux
Bedside:Fenix L2T v2.0 & Borealis
Automobileorcy Super 1 watt (1xcr123)
Backyard Spotting:Borealis
Nightime Walking:HDS EDC U60 w/Seoulmation or Fenix L2D CE
Household Use:Fenix L2T v2.0
Garage:Maglite 2C -> 3x123's one two 18500's with magnum starr 5 cell bulb
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Fenix L2D CE, Fenix L1T, and EOS headlamp
There can be only one! (custom):Borealis (only custom light I have)
There can be only one! (stock):HDS EDC U60
Most recommended to non-flashaholics:SS PP 4AA Lux



clipse


----------



## LEDcandle (Sep 16, 2007)

Yay, Doug has spoken again! Very nice selection of lights for the various purposes :thumbsup: 

Mine are :-
EDC Formal: *Fighter Candlepower 14500* (in my EDC pouch; who cares if it looks rather informal ) + *photon*-type light on my keychain

EDC Casual: *Fighter Candlepower 14500* (in my EDC pouch) + *photon*-type light on my keychain

EDC Travel: *Fighter Candlepower 14500* (EDC pouch) + *photon*-type light on my keychain + *Gladius* (sometimes) + *Jetbeam CL-E* (spare)

Water Use: Don't really do diving, but would probably use my *PT Surge*.

Bedside: All my other lights!!

Automobile:*Fenix L1P* (Lithium 1.7v powered)

Backyard Spotting: *Surefire M631* mod

Nightime Walking:*Fighter 14500* + *photon* + *Surefire M631* mod

Household Use: *Hyperion CE-R * + *Military anglehead Cree* + *Osram GD lantern* (Cree mod) + *River Rock Lantern* (Cree mod)

Garage: N.A

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): N.A

There can be only one! (custom): My *M631*!! 

There can be only one! (stock): *Fighter 14500*

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Different strokes for different folks  too many variables! 

I would add Modamag's *Draco* to my EDC list (Except diving) when it does finally come.


----------



## The Porcupine (Sep 17, 2007)

EDC Formal: Usually HDS B42 XRGT
EDC Casual: Surefire L4 or K2 Kroma
EDC Travel: Surefire L4
Water Use: Dunno
Bedside: Surefire K2 Kroma
Automobile: Van: Phoebus Wilderness Kit (as headlamp + CR123 body) Car: Black Diamond Spot
Backyard Spotting: Surefire M3
Nightime Walking: Surefire K2 Kroma
Household Use: Surefire G2 + Black Diamond NightRay
Garage: whatever I happen to be carrying + headlamp
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Surefire A2 Aviator
There can be only one! (custom): Don't have one, but probably McLux III PD Ti
There can be only one! (stock): Surefire K2 Kroma
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Fenix P3D. My wife has one in her bag and it's a really nice, powerful and versatile light for a resonable price.


----------



## dim (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a modest collection thats starting to show its age by flashaholic standards. Many of my flashlights do "double duty" performing multiple tasks. Here goes....

EDC Formal: My EXCELLENT Inova X1 makes the most of its modest output with a superb beam and large, beautiful spill. My X5 (CS) is sweet too (but you knew that).

EDC Casual: Inova X2 (1.4) is sort of a luxeon version of the X5. Similar output and runtime with a more traditional and whiter beam for those times when I tire of the blue.

EDC Travel: Gerber LX3. Bright, versatile, and AA batts. Inova X1 and X5.

Bedside: Maglite 2C LED with diffuser. 40ish lumens on "HI" and about 25 lumens when the LED warms up. Very floody. Spills forever. I use 2 AA NiMH batts and still get GREAT runtimes.

Automobile: Gerber LX3 for tasks and Inova X3 (Tiros) for "WTF was that?"

Backyard Spotting: Mag118 2D 8xAA. 150ish lumens from the once easy to find KPR118 no longer carried by RS (I've heard).

Nightime Walking: Gerber LX3. Again, a bit funky but versatile beam with bright spill and effective throw.

Household Use: Mag 2C /w diffuser.

Garage: Any and all of the above.

There can be only one! (stock): It would have to be my X1. I use it so much more than my other flashlights. I'd be really upset if I lost it.

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: I give them a quick education on flashlights and send them to Target.

And one more....

Night vision preservation: Gerber Trio (red). Floody and lights a work space nicely for those clear sky "telescoping" nights.

73
dim


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 18, 2007)

EDC Formal: Fenix P1D natural finish.
EDC Casual: same as above
EDC Travel: fenix P1d , WE Defender with crennelated bezel
Water Use: Pelican M10 or Recoil 2020 LED
Bedside: WE M100 rattlesnake
Automobile: cheap military angle , soon to be upgrade to a LED module
Backyard Spotting: WE M100 rattlesnake
Nightime Walking: same as above, plus P1D
Household Use: PrincetonTec 3 led AA flashlight
Garage: i wish i had a garage
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): P1D with spare batts, Pelican L1 red led, WE M100
There can be only one! (custom): working on it
There can be only one! (stock): Pelican M10
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: P1D


----------



## Beer (Sep 18, 2007)

EDC Formal: P2D-CE

EDC Casual: P2D-CE
EDC Travel: P2D-CE + P3D-CE

Water Use: PT Tech 40 and PT Blast

Bedside: X5 (sneaking around the house) Brinkman Maxfire (what is the dog chewing on) ROP HO 4D (What is the dog growling at)

Automobile: ROV 6V Hand Lantern

Backyard Spotting: Lumalite 4D Xenon Hand Lantern - or - Mag 2D with 3 123a's and a Mag 4D Krypton Bulb - or - HF HID (For really really BIG back yards)

Nightime Walking: SF G2 with P61 -or - INOVA XO3 (W/Reflector) - or - 2D ROP LO

Household Use: X5

Garage: N/A

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): X5, P2D, P3D, 3D Mag (W/Malkoff Drop-In), ROP HO

There can be only one! (custom): ROP HO

There can be only one! (stock): PT Tech 40 (Incan) or P3D-CE (Led)

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Brinkman Maxfire


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 18, 2007)

EDC Formal:Fenix L1P + E0
EDC Casual:Fenix L1P + E0 + L2D CE
EDC Travel:Fenix L1P + E0 + L2D CE
Water Use:N/A
Bedside:Mini-Mag w/Niteize drop-in + Fenix LOD SE + SF G2
Automobile:CPF VB-16 4W + Dorcy 2C-8LED + Mag 2C/3-123A/5 Cell Krypton Bulb
Backyard Spotting:WE 9D Raider + LEDBEAM 3C
Nightime Walking:L2D CE + 9D Raider
Household Use:L1P
Garage:L1P
Bug-Out Bag (BOB):My Briefcase-L2D CE + WE 9D Raider + LOD SE
There can be only one! (custom):N/A
There can be only one! (stock):L2D CE
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Drop in for Mag C/D


----------



## lctorana (Sep 18, 2007)

EDC Formal: Ultrafire C2
EDC Casual: MTE Rebel C2
EDC Travel: 1AA incan
Water Use: Eveready Dolphin
Bedside: Vintage 2x927 incan
Automobile: Eveready Big Jim + Eveready Dolphin + 128 LED showerhead + K2 + Dashlite
Backyard Spotting: Eveready Classic Repro 3D + Vintage Balloon 3D
Nightime Walking: Eveready Dolphin Rechargeable
Household Use: too many to list!
Garage: 2C/6AAA overdriven KPR113 on workbench + 3AA/4LED in toolbox + Dorcy billycan lantern
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Eveready Dolphin
There can be only one! (custom): 4C RoP
There can be only one! (stock): Eveready Dolphin
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Eveready Dolphin


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 18, 2007)

EDC Formal:Ti PD-S, its titanium thats as exotic and formal as it gets 
EDC Casual:Ti PD-S, the perfect size and hella bright. 
EDC Travel:Ti PD-S, extremely reliable and handy, the only drawback is that the batteries can be hard to find but i carry a surefire SC2 spares carrier when i travel.
Water Use:Ti PD-S, its titanium and wont get messed up by salt water, and its plenty waterproof for my uses. 
Bedside:Ti PD-S, low is great for reading in bed and high is perfect for "bump in the night" duties. 
Automobilerinceton Tec Apex, a bright headlamp is the best thing for changing a tire or anytihng pertaining to a car really. 
Backyard Spotting:Mag 2c modded with 3Xcr123 and 5cell xenon bulb, the thing will throw. 
Nightime Walkingrinceton Tec Apex, high will throw well and low will provide the perfect walking flood, i know this because it saved me big time in belize when i had to navigate through the forest at night with my friends and their POS minimags. 
Household Use:Ti PD-S, because cause it kicks ***. 
Garagerinceton Tec Apex, most tihngs that get done in the garage require both hands, ala, headlamp time. 
Bug-Out Bag (BOB):Ti PD-S, i would trust this light under any condition.
There can be only one! (custom):Ti PD-S, it does everything perfectly
There can be only one! (stock):Ti PD-S, but if you dont consider that a stock light, fenix P1d-ce nat with the textured reflector.
Most recommended to non-flashaholics:surefire g2, once they get hooked on the brightness there is nop looking back.


----------



## mr.trooper (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, im a flashlight N00B, and i dont have many "good" lights, but this sounds fun, so i will take a crack at it! 

*EDC Formal*: No such thing for me. i dont really ever need to dress up. I ware jeans to my country brethren church. Work uniform is a polo and cargo pants. On rare occasion when i do have to dress up, i would use my Inova X5

*EDC Casual*: Inova X5

*EDC Travel*: X5 again.

*Bedside*: RoV SE 4 watt

*Automobile*: Maglight 3D

*Household Use*: RoV 4 watt

*Bug-Out Bag (BOB)*: Surefire E2d

i need some more lights!


----------



## DM51 (Sep 19, 2007)

*EDC Formal:* Ti Draco (neckchain)

*EDC Casual:* CR2 Ion XT (keychain)

*EDC Travel:* A2 Aviator (red); CR2 Ion XT on keychain (when I travel I usually take a LOT of other lights too)

*Water Use:* Yellow Monster, Polarion PH40, waiting for my Barbolight for backup, AL VIPIR strobe (on BC), PT Aquastrobe (on SMB)

*Bedside:* M6-CB and SF E2D for uninvited guests; A2 Aviator (red) for normal use 

*Automobile:* SF G2 (LF EO-6, 2xCR123A), Petzl Tikka Plus headlamp (neither of these are used for other purposes - permanently in the car glove-box)

*Backyard Spotting:* Polarion PH40, Mag623, BigLeef 3C (SF KT4, 5Mega MN bipin socket, WA1185), WE M90 Rattlesnake (LF EO-13, short extender, 3xAW18500)

*Nightime Walking:* A2 (red or green), WE 9AX (LF EO-9, 2xAW18500) or WE 6AX (LF EO-4, 1xAW18650)

*Household Use:*A2 Aviator (white), Coast LED lanterns

*Garage:*There must be one in there somewhere lol, buried under all the other cr&p, but I’ve forgotten what or where it is

*Bug-Out Bag (BOB):* 3xA2s (red, y/g & white), Novatac T120, Zebralight H50-Q5 headlamp

*There can be only one! (custom):* CR2 Ion XT

*There can be only one! (stock):* A2 red

*Most recommended to non-flashaholics:*Fenix L1D CE, SF G2


----------



## MarkIAlbert (Jan 14, 2008)

Quickbeam said:


> The one question I have received most frequently in the FlashlightReviews.com mailbox is "can you help me pick a light...?". But one question I noticed no one ever asked is "Which light do YOU use for (x purpose)?" This always surprised me, considering the number of lights I have (had) access to...
> 
> ... So now I'm curious; What lights have you chosen for these purposes (that actually see use - not shelf queens)?
> 
> ...


 
Here are my thoughts. I've added a few categories...

*EDC Formal:*
- Milky E2L and Milky L4 can be easily carried in any suit and deliver up to about 200 lumens (with the Acorn modules set at 1 amp)
*EDC Casual:*
- This is a tough one. Three are vying for top position: A Dereelight CL1H V3 - 3-stage Q5, a Milky SF E2L with 1-amp Acorn drop in, TIR lens and Cree Q5, and a Milky SF L4 with an acorn drop in and an SSC emitter. For general purpose, I go with the Dereelight. For flood, I go with the L4. For throw, I go with the E2L
*EDC Travel:*
- Olight T20 Q5 - This is a beautiful little light that fits anywhere, has multiple output settings, and can really light something up. It's also reasonably priced so if it gets lost by baggage handlers, I won't be too upset.
*Water Use:*
- UK HID-100. Fabulous dive light. I've used it since it first came out. I've been diving since 1972 and this is the best dive light I've ever used.
*Bedside:*
- Streamlight Ultrastinger - I keep it in its charger and it's always ready. It's bright, reliable and I like the way the charger discretly mounts on the wall next to my bed. I do not use it for reading. I wish it used Li Ion though...
*Automobile:*
- Streamlight HID Lightbox and Eagle LightHawk - I'm a firefighter so these are really good to have handy. I take the Light Hawk when I need a long-life lantern - The LightBox when I need to light up the side of a building.
*ANSII jacket backup light:*
*- *When the pager goes off at 3:00 in the morning, I don't always remember to bring everything I need, so having a backup set of tools where I might need them can in can come in handy. In my jacket, I keep a Leatherman, a Milky SF M2 with Acorn drop in, and a traffic wand (attachment).
*Backyard Spotting:*
*- *Warrior 3500. In addition to being a beatiful HID for the occasional need to 'light things up', it makes a pretty good sun lamp.
*Nightime Walking:*
*- *Peak LED First Responder - I love this light, but would love it even more if they would finally release a 2 x 18500 or 2 x 18650 option along with a forward clicky of higher quality.
*Household Use:*
*- *The Lumapower MRV is a great household light. Its bright, has good throw, and is durable enough to survive typical outdoor / around the house abuse by children, pets and non-flashaholic spouses.
*Garage:* 
- I use a wired transportable fluorescent, since my garage has electricity.
*Show-off-to flashaholic friends:*
- Milky Gotham. This is a work of art. Hats off to Leaf and Milky on this one.
*Bug-Out Bag (BOB):* 
- Petzl Myo XP, Mag 2D with LED drop in + extra batteries for both. Here you need enough light, long-lasting light and batteries you can find just about anywhere.
*There can be only one! (custom):*
*- *This one is just too tough. So many clever and beautiful mods out there. Based on my purchase behavior, I'd probably give the nod to Milky Spit's work. Keep up the good work, Scott.
*There can be only one! (stock):*
*- *SF makes a fabulous suite of lights and if I were picking the best all around manufacturer, they would without doubt take top honors. That being said, if I could only have one stock light to use for all of my lighting needs, it would have to be my Dereelight CL1H V3. It's really bright (230-250 Lumens), has three settings (including a long lasting low setting), is built like a tank, is compact enough (smallest 18650 light with P60 drop-in), is easily upgradeable and is (relatively) inexpensive. Hats off, Alan.
*Most recommended to non-flashaholics:*
*- *The Fenix 2AA is a great light for those who might thing that RCR 123s and Seoul SSC P4s are part numbers in a Sears lawn-mower repair catalog.
*Most lumens for the buck:*
- Kai Domain's 600 Lumen 3-emitter SSC light comes in under $50. I got one for my 12-year old who has used this light to become 'Manhunt' champion of our town.


----------



## adamlau (Jan 14, 2008)

I rotate usage in order to reduce the burden of guilt. I really do.


----------



## The-David (Jan 14, 2008)

EDC Formal: HDS-EDC 120P with tritium stainless bezel, My job dose not require me to be to formal. When I am in a more formal situation than this light goes in a jacket pocket. 

EDC Casual: HDS-EDC 120P with tritium stainless bezel, backed up by 9P wit BOG Q5 Or U2 on 18650 carried in a jacket pocket.

EDC Travel: HDS-EDC 120P with tritium stainless bezel, U2 with 18650 in jacket and 9P BOG Q5 in bag along with 1 extra 18650, 1 extra CR123A and 10 extra 123’s.

Water Use: U2 or Stream light PP4AA Lux 3

Bedside: 9P with POG Q5

Automobile: Whatever I happen to have on me plus a [email protected] 2 AA with Lithium AA’s and LED conversion. 

Backyard Spotting: 9P with BOG Q5 or ROP 

Nightime Walking: U2 with 18605 (don’t feal bad about running it) or HDS-EDC 120P

Household Use: All of my lighs are subject to this duty. 

Garage: 4D [email protected] with 5W LED and defuse film on lens, Nice bright flood of light

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): [email protected] 2C LED and CPF 9V light (can’t think the name right now) PP 4AA Lux 3, Head lamp. 

There can be only one! (custom): My E1L mudded to SSC, still my brightest 1 cell light. (KL1R-S)

There can be only one! (stock): U2 with 18650

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: 2C [email protected] LED


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's mine. You might see a minor pattern here....

EDC Formal: Vital Gear FB1/Surefire E-Series Incan head w/AW ICR123A an LF bulb. This unit is small and unobtrusive enough for me to use, doesn't get in the way, and is bright enough to be used in an emergency. It's also very elegant looking and even smaller than the E1e.

EDC Casual: Combination of two - VG FB1/SureFire KL1 Head and an Aleph/Sandwich Shoppe 1x123/SureFire KL1 head with two stage switch. I end up carrying the Aleph in the front left pocket, and the VG unit in the coin pocket.

EDC Travel: SureFire G2L. Decent runtime, decent lighting, and sturdy.

Water Use: N/A - I live in a desert. 

Bedside: Depends. Inside the house - a SureFire 9Z or Z2 with the Malkoff or BOG drop in. I also keep the Aleph/SS unit nearby so that I can use the low power option. 

Automobile: My truck - Surefire 6PL. Wife's truck - SureFire G2L

Backyard Spotting: SureFire 9Z with Lumens Factory EO-9 module

Nightime Walking: Either a PentagonLight MOLLE, or an Inova X1

Household Use: Any one of the units in my pocket, or one of a bunch of 20 dollar Rock River 1AA Nuwai clones that I keep around.

Garage: Sears Craftsman cordless LED Shop lamp

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): A combination of SureFire 6PL's or G2L's, along with PentagonLight MOLLE's and a bunch of primaries for both.

There can be only one! (custom): GatLight (I *wish* I owned one)

There can be only one! (stock): Already got it - SureFire 6PL's

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: River Rock/Nuwai Luxeon 1xAA LED light from Target.


----------



## Brozneo (Jan 14, 2008)

EDC Formal: Milky ML-1 Smooth
EDC Casual: as above
EDC Travel: as above plus A2
Water Use: n/a
Bedside: ROP LOLA / Fenix P2D Rebel / SF G2 / LumaPower M1
Automobile: Fenix P2D Cree
Backyard Spotting: Either Mag11 / Mag85 / SF M6
Nightime Walking: ROP LOLA
Household Use: SF G2 w/ Malkoff Drop-In
Garage: n/a
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): n/a
There can be only one! (custom): Milky ML-1
There can be only one! (stock): A2
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: P2D Rebel


----------



## DM51 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for bumping a very good thread, MarkIAlbert. 

I've just updated my list.


----------



## MikeLip (Jan 14, 2008)

This is a fun game! I'll play;

EDC Formal: Photon Proton Pro. Slim enough to easily co-exist with a suit.

EDC Casual: Surefire L1

EDC Travel: Surefire L1

Water Use: I don't do that

Bedside: PAL light - lets me find the big guns

Automobile: HID of some sort, plus a Wolfeyes Storm which recently diplaced my Tristar Phaser.

Backyard Spotting: HID or Streamlight Ultrastinger

Nightime Walking: Not sure. Whatever I'm carrying. L1 I guess.

Household Use: L1

Garage: Overhead trouble lights.

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Not really a BOB - I carry a crash kit (I'm a part time EMT). An Inova X5 and a Welch Allyn exam light.

There can be only one! (custom): None

There can be only one! (stock): Only one? L1.

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: I suppose I'd push a common light like a MagLed on the uninitiated. Something that runs off common cells and is easy to find. You have to remember that, according to 99.5% or the world's population, we're not altogether sane and spending more than, say, $50 on a flashlight is sheer madness. Surefire is exotic. Streamlight is uber-high end. Maglight is on TV


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Jan 15, 2008)

Heres my list

EDC Formal: I use my regular EDC everywhere I go, so even at formal occasions it will tag along! Other than that I usually have my keys w coin cell light, and around neck a Photon freedom.

EDC Casual: Fenix L1T/L2T V.2 head on 1 X CR123 body and momentary clicky tailcap, plus key light, and photon.

EDC Travel: Don´t travel so much, but if/when I do i would bring my regular EDC, and choose a bigger light for where im going _if _i think i might need it, otherwise just the EDC kit.

Water Use: I bought a Pelican Sabre 2000, havent tried it yet though. And a UK 2AAA eLed, not been tried in water either yet.

Bedside: ....dont really have one.... My lights are not far away from the bed, and I dont have any place to put a light right next to my bed.

Automobile: Currently dont own a car, when I did I had a MagLite 4D in the trunk, got rid of that after the tailcap went dead from moisture.

Backyard Spotting: This would be my 2D ROP and SF 9P w HO-9 or EO-9 LF bulb.

Nightime Walking: I bring my EDC, other than that I usually bring the 9P.

Household Use: This is the Pelican Sabre, out of battery's right now, so at the moment none!

Garage: again .... dont have one there either! I used to have a real cheap one there, have to get a cheapy to place there.

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): I dont have an actual BOB, but i do stuff a lot of the stuff (knives, lights, accessories, EMC kit etc) into small bags, and have a bigger one to take them, ready. I guess that would be my BOB, I would bring every light, knife, battery with me! Its not as many as most of you.. 


There can be only one! (custom): The closest to a custom is a SF 6P with the new light kit from Opticsqh.

There can be only one! (stock): Hmm...Might have to go with the SF A2, its the most versatile light i own thats stock.

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Tuff one, havent recommended a lot of lights to non-flashaholics, try to enlighten them and sell them one of mine so I can fund a new one!  Other than that I probably would say Fenix.


----------



## paulr (Jan 15, 2008)

Quickbeam said:


> In there I placed two Princeton Tec Scout headlamps with SMJ LED drop-ins to replace the incandescent bulbs.


Doug, I don't think you really meant Scout? That was a tiny led headlamp that runs on coin cells. Photo here: http://www.basegear.com/princetonscout.html

Could you have meant Matrix or something like that? I don't remember much about their incan models.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 15, 2008)

Guitar slide, My Fenix E0,


----------



## Riddick (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm in 

EDC formal: L1 cree

EDC casual: L1 cree

EDC travel: L1 cree

Water use: Princeton tec Impact XL

Bedside: L1 luxIII

Auto/Truck: Propolly 4AA luxeon

Backyard: L1 cree for now, soon it will be a 6Pled

Walking at night: L1 cree for now, soon it will be a 6Pled

Household/Powerfailure: Inova X5 / L1 luxIII

Camp/Hike: L1 luxIII

Garage: don't have one, parking lot: L1 cree

Bug out Bag: soon will be G2led and an X5

Custom can only have one: Sure wish I could afford one, but I do have a 
backup for all my lights, 2 L1 crees, 2 X5s, 2 
L1 luxIIIs and the 6Pled will team up with the
G2led and a Malkoff if I can get my hands on 
one

Stock there can be only one: SureFire L1 Cree, pretty hard to beat 

Turn on a non flashaholic: Inova X5 or SureFire L1 Cree :nana:


----------



## KeyGrip (Jan 16, 2008)

Man, I want Mossy's list.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm game! Here goes!

EDC Formal: Arc AAA-P DS or Liteflux LF2 w/ e2 lithium or LOD CE
EDC Casual: Nautilus Hardcoat
EDC Travel: Proton Pro Cree/Red3mm LED w/ e2 lithium & Lumapower LM31 w/ e2 lithium (AA only for international travel)
Water Use: Princeton Tec Attitude for Swim Laps
Bedside: Novatac 120P / SF L1 Cree
Automobile: Lowes Taskforce 2C w/ Cree; Brinkman Maxfire LX; & 3D Mag Backyard Spotting: Tiablo A-9 OP
Nightime Walking: Novatac 120P on neck lanyard
Household Use: Mag 3D
Garage: Mag 3D
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): P1D CE; L1D CE; SL Propoly 2AA LED; Zebralight H-50 Q5 & Gerber Infinity Ultra
There can be only one! (custom): ??? Upcoming HDS Twisty ???
There can be only one! (stock): SF L1 Cree
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Fenix L2D CE 2 AA


----------



## RichM (Jan 16, 2008)

EDC Formal: P1D-CE Q5, Lighthound Keychain light, (10 extra keychain lights in my jacket pocket for hand-outs.)
EDC Casual: Same
EDC Travel: Same, plus SF P6D with Wolf Eyes 260 Lumen Drop-in
Water Use: N/A
Bedside: P1D-CE Q5, P6D with Cree Drop-in, Lowes TaskForce 2C Cree
Automobile: Passenger Compartment: 3D Cell Maglite w/LED, SF 6PD w/Led Drop-in, Lowes TaskForce 2C Cree. In the trunk: Sam's/Vector HID, 6volt lantern w/6AHgel cell
Backyard Spotting: Sam's Club HID, Lowes TF 2C Cree, P1D-CE, SF 6P w/LED drop-in
Nightime Walking: P1D-CE, SF 6PD LED, Lowes TF 2C CREE
Household Use: Keychain lights, P1D-CE, Lowes TF 2C CREE, SF 6P w/LED, Mini-mags with LEDs, 3D Maglites w/LED drop-ins
Garage: 2x Sam's HID, 2x Lowes 2C CREE, 3x 6 volt Lanterns w/gel-cells, LED Mini-Maglites
Bug-Out Bag (BOB):
There can be only one! (custom):
There can be only one! (stock):
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Lowes TaskForce 2C Cree, 

I often buy multiples of lights I've liked at the time:
8 - Lowes TaskForce 2C Crees
7 - Sam's HID Spotlights
2 - SF 6P w/LED drop-ins
4 - SF 6PD w/LED drop-ins
5 - P1D-CE Q5
4 - P1-CE
6 - 3D cell Maglites w/LED upgrades
6 - Mini-maglites w/LED upgrades
100+ - LED Keychain lights (I've already given away 200+) They're always a big hit.

(I just realized after re-reading this, I think I've converted almost EVERYTHING to LEDS except the 6-volt lanterns & HID spotlights!)


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Jan 16, 2008)

EDC Formal: Fenix P1-CE
EDC Casual: Novatac 120E
EDC Travel: Fenix P2D 
Water Use: No need
Bedside: Gerber Infinity Ultra
Automobile: Gerber Infinity Ultra, 4D Maglite w/LED upgrade, cheap 4D lantern, Pelican Mini Flasher
Backyard Spotting: Tiablo A9 (coming soon)
Nightime Walking: Surefire L4
Household Use: Surefire L4
Garage: Surefire E1L cree
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): HDS 70 TW (coming soon) Gerber Infinity Ultra
There can be only one! (custom): N/A
There can be only one! (stock): Not possible
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Fenix P1-CE


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 16, 2008)

Great thread, I can't believe I missed it until now!

EDC Formal: Don't go formal too often, last time was with an ORB RAW Lux III - next time will be with my ARC LS Flupic with polished Nickel plating - Blingeriffic!! Not forgetting a Wee Ti on the neck.

EDC Casual: Fenix P3D Q5 and ARC AAA-P

EDC Travel: Same as casual EDC.

Water Use: Haven't gone there in the dark!!

Bedside: Red ARC AAA, and the Fenix P3D Q5.

Automobile: MagLed 2D, Mag 2C 2 x CR123A 'Sleeper' and a Gerber LX3.

Backyard Spotting: Tends to be the EDC - Fenix P3D Q5

Nightime Walking: Like to walk without lights but Mag 2C 'Sleeper' for spotting or back to the old EDC.

Household Use: Everybody has access to various Mags, a Dorcy or two, Fenixes, No names...etc.

Garage: Nothing specific

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Not BOB but my carry-everywhere bag has loads of lights - ARCs, Fenixes, INOVA X5, Petzl headlamps, Surefire C2 etc.

There can be only one! (custom): My lovely Bling - ARC LS flupic ( Shiny, shiny)

There can be only one! (stock): Fenix P3D Q5

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: (most recent recommendation) - Fenix LOD Q4. She was very happy!



Be lucky...


----------



## HoopleHead (Jan 18, 2008)

EDC Formal: Chrome Drake
EDC Casual: Fenix E01, Arc-AAA P GS, NiteCore Defender Infinity, and/or Muyshondt Nautilus
EDC Travel: Fenix E01 and Muyshondt Nautilus
Water Use: Fenix TK10
Bedside: NovaTac 120P
Automobile:
Backyard Spotting: Tiablo A9 Q5
Nightime Walking: Milky P7 Optimator on a Z2
Household Use: Fenix L0D CE Q4 with a StreamLight MicroStream clickie
Garage:
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Fenix TK10, Zebralight H50-Q5, Lithium Glo-Toob
There can be only one! (custom): McGizmo Original Ti PD
There can be only one! (stock): NovaTac 120P
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Fenix E01, Fenix L0D CE Q4, Fenix TK10, Zebralight H50-Q5


----------



## dulridge (Jan 19, 2008)

EDC Formal: Orb Raw - either Cree or Luxeon 3. I have to work formally dressed but the Raw lives on my belt in a holster that came with a TwinTask 1 clone. If really, really formal - Photon Rex. This is maybe twice a year as I wear robes when conducting funerals and you could wear a 6D mag under those without anyone noticing. For that matter, you could hide about 6 Thors and a couple of rifles before anyone noticed that I was collapsing under the weight.

EDC Casual: Orb Raw

EDC Travel: Orb Raw - depends on where I'm going, but quite likely about a dozen others.

Water Use: Don't do water. Whatever happens to be on me that isn't an Orb Raw.

Bedside:Mag 6D ROP High

Automobile: No-name headlamp. If I didn't like my Zebralight Q5 so much it would live in the motor. Instead it tends to live in my pockets.

Backyard Spotting: Either 6D ROP, Romisen T5 quad Cree, or Vector 3MCP spotlight if the SLA hadn't died. Probably the spotlight if it worked.

Nightime Walking: Probably P3D running on 17670. If walking for a long time, might use CR123 cells instead.

Household Use:Ultrafire C3 single mode running on 14500

Garage: Dead car in there and mains power so light switch usually - or whatever I have on me.

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Don't own such a thing - would be a minimag LED 3xAA probably

There can be only one! (custom): Orb Raw Cree. They are just nice. If I owned one, a CR2 Ion.

There can be only one! (stock): Don't own many other than no-name specials all of which have now been modded - probably Ultrafire 606A Luxeon running a CR2.

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Fauxton. Send these in packs of 50 to Sri Lankan friends and my dentist who uses them in India. Am about to try him on the Zebralight headlamp which may just be the perfect dentist's headlamp.


----------



## Hodsta (Jan 19, 2008)

OK - I'd like to play too........

EDC Formal: Orb NS Wee on my keychain + Arc DS AAA in my Laptop bag
EDC Casual: TiPD-S Non Mizer in AoTH Holster
EDC Travel: TiPD-S Non Mizer in AoTH Holster
Water Use: N/A
Bedside: Seoul Modded HDS Basic with Trit Bezel for locating in the dark
Automobile: Milky L1 - oddball choice I know but I never got round to drop ins for my larger Mags
Backyard Spotting: Skalo/Hodsta Monsta (7xSeoul HA Mag running on 2x C-Li ions)
Nightime Walking: TiPD-S Non Mizer 
Household Use: TiPD Mule
Garage: N/A
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): TiPD-S Mizer + S27C + 27LT-S + Nova 120P
There can be only one! (custom): TiPD-S with Trit Bezel
There can be only one! (stock): Novatac 120P
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Novatac 120P


The TiPD-S is fairly triumphant and having found it am on a mission to scale down my light collection.


----------



## jumpstat (Jan 19, 2008)

EDC Formal: McLuxIII PD-s and Mule PD
EDC Casual: McLuxIII PD-s and Mule PD
EDC Travel: McLuxIII PD-s and Mule PD, X464 Milky KL2
Water Use:
Bedside: Z46 MN11 Leef SW02
Automobile: KL6 Milky, Z46 MN11 Leef SW02
Backyard Spotting: KL6 Milky
Nightime Walking: McLuxIII PD-s
Household Use: Mule PD
Garage: McLuxIII PD-s Mule PD
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): KL6 Milky, Z46 MN11 Leef SW02
There can be only one! (custom): McLuxIII PD-s
There can be only one! (stock): SF L1 Cree, Price, Size and Performance.
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: SF L4


----------



## xevious (Jan 21, 2008)

I wish there was some low effort way to keep a tally of each light for each use... would be interesting to see the trend plus would make a nice quick reference for people to get an idea of a good light for various purposes.

EDC Formal: Fenix L0D-Q4 (always carried), Inova Micro
EDC Casual: Novatac 120P, Olight T20 Q5
EDC Travel: Peak Matterhorn 3 LED, Olight T20 Q5, Inova Micro
Water Use: UK D8
Bedside: Pila GL-3, Novatac 120P
Automobile: Inova T2, Streamlight Stylus Pro, Inova 24/7
Backyard Spotting: RC-T5, Regalight WT1
Nightime Walking: Surefire U2, Regalight WT1, Pila GL-3
Household Use: Any of the above
Household Emergency: Freeplay Sherpa
Garage: N/A
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Novatac 120P
There can be only one! (custom): N/A
There can be only one! (stock): Novatac 120P
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Fenix L0D-Q4


----------



## FrogmanM (Jan 21, 2008)

mossyoak said:


> EDC Formal:Ti PD-S, its titanium thats as exotic and formal as it gets
> EDC Casual:Ti PD-S, the perfect size and hella bright.
> EDC Travel:Ti PD-S, extremely reliable and handy, the only drawback is that the batteries can be hard to find but i carry a surefire SC2 spares carrier when i travel.
> Water Use:Ti PD-S, its titanium and wont get messed up by salt water, and its plenty waterproof for my uses.
> ...


 
Awesome response:twothumbs and MossyOaks sig is strikingly true

Mayo


----------



## xevious (Jan 21, 2008)

FrogmanM said:


> Awesome response:twothumbs and MossyOaks sig is strikingly true
> 
> Mayo


Yeah... another nudge towards "Get a Ti PD." Just what I need! :hahaha: :laughing:


----------



## Illum (Feb 8, 2008)

updated in blue

EDC Formal: L0D-CE on neck
EDC Casual: P1-CE on neck, L4 on belt [L0D-CE on neck, A2 on belt]
EDC Travel: L0D-CE on neck, A2-WH on belt
Water Use: SLPP4AA Lux
Bedside: M6+MN20
Automobile: A2-WH, Inova X5 [Inova X5 is in the fanny pack, P1-CE in its place]
Backyard Spotting: M6+MN20, [M6+LF-HO-M6R+FM3x17670, "2D" ROP, "3D" Mag85, "3D" Mag64]
Nightime Walking: A2-WH, E2D [E2D+KL4-BK, Fenix E01]
Household Use: any light I can find [E2e x 2]
Garage: Mag3D+MagLED, Eveready 2D+everLED [Mag3D+everLED]
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Pak-lite basic, Osram lantern, A2-WH
There can be only one! (custom): McluxIII-PD Ubin
There can be only one! (stock): L4
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Fauxtons :nana:


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Feb 8, 2008)

EDC Formal:Rexlight
EDC Casual:Nitecore DI
EDC Travel:Nitecore DI
Water Use:NA
Bedside:E2L KL1R-SSC
Automobile:inexpensive cr123 DX/Kai light with spare cr123 
Backyard Spotting:E2L KL1R-SSC
Nightime Walking:E2L KL1R-SSC
Household Use:Nitecore DI
Garage:Nitecore DI
Bug-Out Bag (BOB):NA
There can be only one! (custom):E2L KL1R-SSC
There can be only one! (stock):Surefire U2
Most recommended to non-flashaholics:L2D-CE

OUTDOORS ACTIVITY: E2L KL1R-SSC w/ Nitecore


----------



## dca2 (Feb 8, 2008)

EDC Formal: Peak Matterhorn 1 white LED
EDC Casual: Peak Matterhorn 1 white LED, SF E2e
EDC Travel: Peak Matterhorn 1 white LED or a Jet 1 MkII w/ 1450, SF E2e
Water Use: (boat) Eternalight EliteMax, UK 3AAA eLed, Brinkman BlueMax, have ordered TekTite Trek4
Bedside: Peak Matterhorn 3 red LED, Peak Matterhorn 1 white LED, SF G2 w/ WE Cree
Automobile: 3D Maglight w/ TerraLux and a KIU bezel, AmondTech 35w HID (when traveling/camping)
Backyard Spotting: For BIG Bumps: Wolf Eyes Raider 9HX (pressure pad) on a Mossberg 300
Nightime Walking: Mag85:naughty:
Household Use: 2AA miniMag w/ TLE-5 and a SafeLight stuck on the Fridge
Garage: My garage feel down!
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): UK 3AAA eLed, UK 4AA eLed, SF G2, Tririum Vial, Pelican Mini Flasher, Tikka Plus
There can be only one! (custom): I am still married to my first wife.
There can be only one! (stock): A2, I need one!
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: any of the AA Fenix line


----------



## Strauss (Feb 8, 2008)

EDC Formal: Draco
EDC Casual: Draco, and either my Gotham or my modded 6P holstered on my belt
EDC Travel: Fenix LOD with SSC swap, Gotham
Water Use: Any of my stock Surefires
Bedside: All of them!
Automobile: 2C ROP low, PT Corona headlamp
Backyard Spotting: Dereelight DBS V2 R2, 2D ROP high
Nightime Walking: Seoul swapped Apex Pro headlamp, KT2 with MN16 on 2x18650 leef body
Household Use: Usually my Fenix LOD with SSC P4
Garage: Mag4d LED
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Lithium Glo-Toob, and my EDC's
There can be only one! (custom): McGizmo LunaSol (when it comes out) For now my Gotham
There can be only one! (stock): I think my only stock light is my DBS V2
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Fenix L0D CE Q4, Surefire 6PL/G2L


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Feb 8, 2008)

This looks like a fun game. My turn:

EDC Formal: Arc AAA or JIL w/piglet
EDC Casual: ML1
EDC Travel: ML1 + U2 (but it really depends)
Water Use: n/a
Bedside: M6 w/HOLA + U2
Automobile: A2
Backyard Spotting: M6 w/HOLA
Nightime Walking: A2
Household Use: X1 (2W), Molle light
Garage: Inova X1 (2W)
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): U2 + Arc AAA
There can be only one! (custom): Milky M375
There can be only one! (stock): B60GT
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Dorcy 1W, Inova X1 (2W), Mag 2AA LED

- Chris


----------



## powernoodle (May 22, 2008)

- EDC: Fenix L0D 

- WIISIAEAMPEF on keychain (what if I'm stuck in an elevator and my primary EDC fails): Arc AAA, though that is about to change to a Fenix EO1

- outdoors: Mac's Osram LED magmod

- goofing: Mac's mini-HID; Acro X990 HID.


----------



## importculture (May 22, 2008)

I just can't recommend the Jet II I.B.S enough. prgrammable UI, infinate selectable brightness, selectable strobe speed and focusable. Incredible throw for a one cell and great flood when you remove the head. I carry 2 on me and have been steadily replacing other lights with these. Funny just 6-8 months ago I was carrying almost all 2 cell lithium lights. Now almost all the lights I use are one cell. It's a truly great time to be a flashaholic.


----------



## Frankiarmz (May 22, 2008)

formal, Tiablo MA1
edc, minimag with Terralux upgrade, Olight T-20
backyard spotting, MagCharger
garage, Ryobi 18volt lithium Tool Light
bedside, Olight T-20 special edition, Pelican 4D Laser Lite, Streamlight 4AA LED, StreamLight Scorpion, MagLite 3D LED, Coleman twin tube 12volt fluorescent camping light.


----------



## Frankiarmz (May 23, 2008)

Strauss said:


> EDC Formal: Draco
> EDC Casual: Draco, and either my Gotham or my modded 6P holstered on my belt
> EDC Travel: Fenix LOD with SSC swap, Gotham
> Water Use: Any of my stock Surefires
> ...


 
Your answer to bedside: All of them!, hit home with me. What better or more important place to have your flashlights than close at hand just in case. I'm in my fifties and I've had a nagging dream every so often for over thirty years of being in near total darkness in my home and every lamp I try to light does not work. I refuse to end up in the dark during my waking hours. I have hard wired a twin beam emergency 12volt lead acid light to automatically turn on in the event of a power failure. The only good thing about the dark is that it allows me to play with my flashlights!


----------



## xcel730 (May 24, 2008)

Interesting. Let me try this:

EDC Formal: AlTin Draco or Fenix L0d
EDC Casual: SF E1B, Novatac 120P and my new McGizmo Lunasol 20
EDC Travel: Novatac 120P or SF E1B
Water Use: N/A
Bedside: Photon Rex
Automobile: Inova 24/7, Surefire 6P w/ Malkoff M60, Photon Freedom
Backyard Spotting: N/A - I don't have a backyard
Nightime Walking: Novatac 120P
Household Use: Novatac 120P
Garage: N/A - I don't have a garage
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Surefire E1B
There can be only one! (custom): McGizmo Lunasol 20
There can be only one! (stock): Novatac 120P
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Fenix L0d -a more common battery than others


----------



## Telemeister (May 24, 2008)

EDC: Surefire E2D or Surefire C2
Household: Surefire 9P
Bush Rescue
Service & Trg: Surefire C3 or 9P & Surefire M4
Emergency
& Vehicle: Surefire G2L
Light for strapping to my Tamiya Gravel Hound Radio Controlled Car:
Fenix P3D-Q5 (silly, but fun!)


----------



## 2xTrinity (May 24, 2008)

From Most to Least Used:
*
EDC:* Liteflux LF2x
*Around the House:* Mag61 2D w/ 5Ah LiIon cells, AW 3-Level Switch
*General Outdoor:* P60 Knockoff, 18650, 3.7V lamp assembly
*Throw:* Mag 2C 5761, AW C, SMO Reflector


----------



## Buckeye (May 24, 2008)

UPDATED in red

EDC Formal:Fenix L1D/P2D + E0
EDC Casual:Fenix L1D/P2D + E0 + L2D RB100
EDC Travel:Fenix L1D/P2D + E0 + L2D RB100
Water Use:N/A
Bedside:Mini-Mag w/Niteize 1W drop-in + Fenix LOD SE + SF G2
Automobile:CPF VB-16 4W + Dorcy 2C-8LED + Mag 2C/3-123A/5 Cell Krypton Bulb
Backyard Spotting:ROV Sp. Extreme 3C + Tiablo MA6 Q5
Nightime Walking:L2D RB100 + FM TL-3 2X18650-Carley 1499
Household Use:L1D/P2D
Garage:L1D/P2D
Bug-Out Bag (BOB):My Briefcase-L2D RB100 + WE 9D Raider + LOD SE
There can be only one! (custom):FM TL-3 2X18650-FM1794
There can be only one! (stock):L2D RB100
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Drop in for Mag C/D


----------



## guiri (May 25, 2008)

So, any chance of a picture of all these lights with the name on the actual picture so I can see the difference? I am new at this and really curious.

Thanks

George


----------



## LEDninja (May 26, 2008)

guiri said:


> So, any chance of a picture of all these lights with the name on the actual picture so I can see the difference? I am new at this and really curious.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> George


*EDC* from left to right:
UK 2AAA eLED on main keychain;
Ultrafire 602C main pocket goto light, I have the L0D CE pocket clip to prevent it from rolling;
Elektrolumens Minimak 14500 (direct driving a SSC-P4) in holster, This alternates with the L1T v2.0 (see 2nd picture top left);
Fenix L0D CE on backup keychain. Since the keys stop the light from rolling away, I moved the clip over to the Ultrafire.






*Bedside* top left
Civictor V1 left, Fenix L1T v2.0 right. I rotate in a L1P and MTE 1AA single stage (they look just like the L1T).
*Desk* top right
Elektrolumens Lucidus XR-1.
*Bathroom* bottom left
Turtlelight with Tektite LPR-3 bulb.
*Kitchen* bottom right
RayOvac 2 in 1 with a Superbrightleds PR2-W1-WVR Flashlight Bulb





*Outdoors* top
MTE 5 mode SSC-P7. This will fit in a Nite-ize Mini pock-its holster.
*Bedside* bottom
Little mini Q5. This has rotated in place of the 1AA flashlights in the picture above. If you look carefully there is a groove in the tray. Cylindrical flashlights only. The ones with lumpy heads do not fit.





*Outdoors* right
Elektrolumens My Little Friend.I found a (cellphone!!!) pouch for it at dollarama.
The others from right to left
Elektrolumens Lucidus XR-1,
Elektrolumens Minimak 14500,
Fenix L1T v2.0,
Fenix L0D CE I have already discussed


----------



## fareast (Oct 15, 2009)

EDC Formal: NEX SS, Lummi SS (neutral) and Wee NS
EDC Casual: NEX SS, Lummi SS (neutral), Wee NS and 85T/P
EDC Travel: NEX SS and 85T/P
Water Use: I do not dive so no divelights. All others have survived the shower/pool/bucket though. 
Bedside: 85T/P
Backyard Spotting: MC with either 25aH 6.0V WA1160 or a 30Ah 7.2V WA1111
Nightime Walking: M2xC4 (neutral)
Household Use: Zebralight H60W, 85T/P and a home-lego'd MrBulk Chameleon also in neutral tint
Garage: any EDC
There can be only one! (custom): Raw SS
There can be only one! (stock): 85T/P
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: depends on the user/non-flashaholic.


----------



## Ajay (Oct 15, 2009)

Holy thread revival fareast!
There is a newer very similar thread here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/244835


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Oct 15, 2009)

EDC FormalEAK Eiger SS AAA with 10440 Li-Io
EDC CasualEAK Eiger SS AAA with 10440 Li-Io
EDC TravelEAK Night Patrol P4 1 x 18650 Li-Io or 2 CR123's
Water Use:N/A
Bedsideeak Kilimanjaro HA III single H power 5mm Snow 29 White LED
AutomobileEAK Night Patrol P4 1 x 18650 Li-Io or 2 CR123's
Backyard SpottingEAK Night Patrol P4 1 x 18650 Li-Io or 2 CR123's
Nightime WalkingEAK Night Patrol P4 1 x 18650 Li-Io or 2 CR123's
Household UseEAK Baltic S power 1 x AAA Luxeon III
GarageEAK Eiger SS AAA with 10440 Li-Io
Bug-Out Bag (BOB):CMG Infinity Ultra with Lithium AA primary + 4 spares
There can be only one! (custom):New PEAK SR 3000 when I can afford it.
There can be only one! (stock)EAK Night Patrol P4 1 x 18650 Li-Io or 2 CR123's

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Whatever River Rock or Ever Ready that is on sale/clearance at Red Box store that starts with a T.


----------



## UpChUcK (Oct 15, 2009)

OK, I'll play. Even though I do not have a ton of lights.

*EDC Formal:* L0D until I lost it and now a Maratac AAA
*EDC Casual:* L0D until I lost it and now a Maratac AAA, but a Lumapower Incendio 1x123 and JetBeam CL-E v2 1xAA are always "with" me in/on my back pack.
*EDC Travel:* L0D until I lost it and now a Maratac AAA, but a Lumapower Incendio 1x123 and JetBeam CL-E v2 1xAA are always "with" me in/on my back pack.
*Water Use:* No dive lights here but i have swam all day with my JetBeam CL-E v2 in my pocket.
*Bedside:* I have a few - Mag 4D w/ MagLed drop-in to be used as a club too, a Surefire 6P, a MiniMag 2xAA with NiteIze 3-LED drop-in that's just bright enough and lasts forever and a Coast 3xAAA 2-color w/ red to retain night-adjusted eyes.
*Automobile:* Inova X03 w/ 2x123 lithiums for cold weather (Michigan winters) and long shelf life and a nice floody beam and Dorcy 220 lumen rechargable w/ car power adapter for charging but can also run off it for address spotting. I put a River Rock Nightfire 136 lumen 2C in the wife's car.
*Backyard Spotting:* Tiablo A9 or a ROP Hi Mag 2D w/ 6xAA to light up the whole back yard!  
*Nightime Walking:* nailbender SST-90 drop-in w/ a Solarforce L2 host and 1x18650 (+ spare), Surefire G2L w/ R2 drop-in as backup and my EDC.
*Household Use:* Petzl MyoXP headlight 3xAA
*Garage:* no need, I switch on my 8 cold-start fluorescent shoplights. I know, blasphemy! 
*Bug-Out Bag (BOB):* Petzl E+Lite headlight 2xCR2032 lithium,wait... all my lights are coming with me along with 2 cases of batteries. 
*There can be only one! (custom):* Don't have on yet but I do want a McGizmo... any McGizmo.
*There can be only one! (stock):* Nitecore D10, Nitecore D20 or JetBeam Jet 1 Pro EX v2 (or v3).
*Most recommended to non-flashaholics:* Lowes Taskforce 2C, the new Rebel MiniMag 2xAA, Rebel Mag 2D, River Rock lantern.

Add:
*Given to Wife/Husband/significant other: *Inova X1 w/ lithium Energizer AA - simple, small and bright enough for her.
*Handout/loaner:* Coleman Maxx's (2xAA, 3xAAA), Energizer 21X 2xAA, Rayovac Sportsman Extreme 2xAA.

It's good to revive this thread. It will show how lights have changed over time.


----------



## Cataract (Oct 15, 2009)

EDC Formal: L0D
EDC Casual: Quark AA neutral
EDC Travel: Quark AA neutral
Water Use: have no need so far (aside rain) 
Bedside: L0D, 2XRayovac 150 lumen and TK40
Automobile: Terralux 140 lumen
Backyard Spotting: TK20, TK11, TK40
Nightime Walking:E0 or Quark AA
Household Use: L2D or Quark AA
Garage: Terralux 140 lumen
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): L2D, PD30, TK11
There can be only one! (custom): have no custom light yet, so I'd pick my two handed sword (and even that is not customized)
There can be only one! (stock): TK20
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Something easily bought at the store: Rayovac Sportsman Extreme 45 lumen

I also use for EDC at work:
Regular day: Quark AA
Heavy work day: Quark AA + TK20


----------



## Gatsby (Oct 15, 2009)

Ajay said:


> Holy thread revival fareast!
> There is a newer very similar thread here:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/244835


 

:wave: I thought the exact same thing! I don't remember this thread from back in the day... I miss Quickbeam but thankfully Selfbuilt and a few others have done yeoman's work filling in the huge hole he left.


----------



## mbw_151 (Oct 15, 2009)

This may be a revival, but it best reflects how I now think about lights. "What is the best light for this specific application?" A whole lot of lights can be justified this way.

EDC Formal: Photon Freedom in pocket, Quark 123 Tactical in coat
EDC Casual: Leatherman Serac S2, Quark 123 Tactical in coat
EDC Travel: Quark AAW, Zebra H501w
Water Use: SF 9P w/M60W, SF 6P w/M60WLLF, Zebra H30 
Bedside: SF Z3 w /M60WF, Quark AAW
Automobile: SF 6P w/M60WL, Fenix E01, PT Aurora
Backyard Spotting: SF C3 w/M60WF 
Nightime Walking: HDS EDC B42 w/SSC P4, SF E2D/VME/M60W 
Household Use: MiniMag w/NitIze 3 LED, Zebra H50
Garage: MiniMag w/NitIze 3 LED
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): SF C3HA w/M60W, SF E2L, Zebra H30
There can be only one! (custom): HDS EDC B42 w/SSC P4
There can be only one! (stock): Ra Clicky
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: MiniMag LED, SF G2L


----------



## 2xTrinity (Oct 15, 2009)

2xTrinity said:


> From Most to Least Used:
> *
> EDC:* Liteflux LF2x
> *Around the House:* Mag61 2D w/ 5Ah LiIon cells, AW 3-Level Switch
> ...



Here's how things have change in the last year and a half for me:

*EDCs on my person:* Liteflux LF2XT, Nitecore EZAA (both neutral white)
*
EDC in my Backpack:* 


3C Mag, Neutral White MC-E with Custom Aspheric Lens and reflector assembly. Stainless Steel Tailcap to allow tailstanding.


Liteflux LF2x modified to a warm white emitter, with a removable diffuser with blue-blocking filter. I work in a lab with photosensitive materials, and use this as a safelight.

The mag has largely replaced the incans I used to regularly use. I got tired of the <40 minute non-regulated runtimes and excessive heat of the incans. Now I get ~3 hours with consistently high lumens, and just enough thermal dissipation to enable extended runtime safely. I occasionally bring out the incans for throw but that's purely for fun. I actually use the EDCs at work (a lot better than the lights provided there...)

I've also sold or given away most of my non-neutral-white LED lights.


----------



## kelmo (Oct 16, 2009)

EDC Formal: - Arc6 in a very discrete black holster

EDC Casual: - E2D

EDC Overseas Travel: - Aeon. Tikka+, and too many choices that drive me CRAZY!!!

EDC Domestic Travel: - Aeon, Minimus, C3

Water Use: - I swim with an Arc AAA in my pocket, I don't dive

Bedside: - E2D, M2, or M3

Automobile: - A2 w/red LEDs 9P w/M60W & beam diffuser, Nuwaii 3W (from the Man himself!), & 3D Mag w/Mag LED 

Backyard Spotting: - N/A I live in a track home

Nightime Walking: - 6P w/BOG Cree Premium drop-in

Household Use: - E1e or Mako

Garage: - Nothing, I do have an L2 in the kitchen though!

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): - I don't have a BOB per say but all current rotation lights have full spares carriers with them

There can be only one! (custom): - Does the Aeon count as custom?

There can be only one! (stock): - Arc AAA DS or GS

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: - Arc AAA GS and I tell them "No you can't borrow any of my lights!"


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 16, 2009)

Holy crap, this is old!


----------



## SUREFIRED (Oct 16, 2009)

My Turn!
EDC Formal: E1B

EDC Casual:C2 M60 and E1B (if possible)

EDC Travel: (same as casual)

Water Use:none specifically but all my SFs except the G2L go swimming

Bedside: 6P, E1B, G2L

Automobile: Magcharger

Backyard Spotting: C2 M60

Nightime Walking: E1B and G2L

Household Use: Minimag Rebel

Garage: whatever my edc is

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): No BOB yet 

There can be only one! (custom): N/A

There can be only one! (stock): E1B

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Any Rebel Mag


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 18, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> The one question I have received most frequently in the FlashlightReviews.com mailbox is "can you help me pick a light...?". But one question I noticed no one ever asked is "Which light do YOU use for (x purpose)?"



Well, i was thinking that you might have had a caddy with you and you'd study the situation while deciding *which* light to use. 

Y'know, "Jeeves, I think that in this case, we'll go with the Fenix TA30 on medium." 

"Very good m'lord, if I might be so humble, perhaps one might suggest that Fenix LD10 on high might be a handier choice"


"By jove Jeeves, good man! Capital suggestion! Capital!"

Jeeves then whips out the LD10 and hands it to you.



But hilarity aside, i would have thought that you would have been so totally spoiled for choices. Not having many lights, it isnt that much a hassle for me, usually my Nitecore EX10 GDP, Solarforce L2 with Lumens Factory HO-9 and my LD01 and spare cells for all.


----------



## kts (Oct 19, 2009)

It looks like Fenix P2D and LOD is the winners among the 500+ lights, those 2 are my favourites too :twothumbs


----------



## Xacto (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope it is okay to sort of reactivate this thread since it seems to be a kind of long term thing (starting in 2007 with the last entry in 2009)

EDC Formal: iTP SA-1
EDC Casual: Surefire 6P in Surefire Beltholster
EDC Travel: Surefire 6P in Surefire Beltholster
Water Use: nothing needed
Bedside: Maglite 2D incan
Automobile: for many years I had a Maglite 3D (my first Maglite) in the car. I retired it just recently and intended to replace it with a Maglite 3D LED inkl. traffic / signaling cone.... sofar I just could not do it and actually put it in the car.  It still stands on the sideboard together with the Mag 3D incan and the Mag 4D Led.

Backyard Spotting: Maglite 6D incan with sling, Maglite 4D LED, Maglite 3D LED, Surefire Kroma Milspec, Surefire 6P Incan, Surefire 6P Led.


Nightime Walking: I stay at home.

Household Use: Maglite 6D, Maglite 4D LED, Maglite 3D LED, Surefire Kroma Milspec, Surefire 6P Incan, Surefire 6P Led.

Garage: nothing

Bug-Out Bag (BOB): not needed.
There can be only one! (custom):
There can be only one! (stock): Maglite 3D LED - makes light and can be used as a club.

Most recommended to non-flashaholics: So far I didn't have to recommend a light to anyone. But I think I would stick with whats avaiable in stores using AA or AAA primaries. KISS would rule my recommendation.


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## licht55 (Mar 23, 2011)

EDC Formal: iTP A3 EOS Upgraded
EDC Casual: iTP A3 EOS Upgraded or LiteFlux LF2XT
EDC Travel: iTP A3 EOS Upgraded
Water Use: N/A
Bedside: MiniMaglite 2AA or Fenix LD20 R4 with a diffusor
Automobile: noname flashlight
Backyard Spotting: N/A
Nightime Walking: Fenix LD20 R4 or Small Sun ZY-A21, and a headlight (Moorhead or noname)
Household Use: noname headlight, or as Bedside or whatever is around 
Garage: as Automobile or EDC
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): N/A
There can be only one! (custom): N/A
There can be only one! (stock): Fenix LD20 R4
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: headlight


----------



## Cataract (Mar 25, 2011)

EDC Formal: Quark mini 123 Titanium, Fenix E05
EDC Casual: (or I should say for work): Fenix PD20, Quark 123, Fenix LD15
EDC Travel: (same for weekends) Fenix LD15, LD05 or Quark 123
Water Use: N/A
Bedside: TK45, Quark 123, Fenix LD05, Fenix E0
Automobile: Terralux Lightstar 180
Backyard Spotting: Armytek Predator, Fenix TK15, Fenix LD40, Fenix TK45. I might be bothered to fetch my TK40 in some cases.
Nightime Walking: I usually bring as many as I can and rotate as much as possible for cost amortizing.
Household Use: Quark mini 123, Fenix E05, Armytek Predator Fenix TK15, Fenix TK45
Garage: (in this case laundry room) : Terralux Lightstar 180
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Rayovac Sportsman Extreme headlamp AND flashlight
There can be only one! (custom): Still working on the my first decent mod
There can be only one! (stock): Armytek Predator or Fenix TK45 (mood swings)
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Terralux Lightstar (for those who fear spending more than 30$)

If some people wonder how come I use so many different lights; the key is in rotating as much as possible... it helps to justify owning so many flashlights... and batteries to put in them.


----------



## Stress_Test (Mar 25, 2011)

Interesting to note that Quickbeam's choices in 2007 would pretty much still be good choices today. Technology has advanced since then, of course, but if you look at his logic in his selections, it's still solid and relevant today.


----------



## mbw_151 (Mar 28, 2011)

I looked at my choices from 1 1/2 years ago and find only a little technology creep. The new items; Quark XP-Gs, Surefire Saint Minimus and Malkoff M61WL & M61WLL. The now departed items; Minimags and Surefire E Series (6P/Z2/C2 are so much easier to upgrade). I think I've reached the plateau of performance that's "Good Enough" but I haven't tried an XM-L light yet....


----------



## subwoofer (Apr 8, 2011)

Very interesting thread as the 'best' light is not always the one you use all the time. For me it is:

EDC Formal: Photo Freedom Micro
EDC Casual: Photo Freedom Micro
EDC Travel: Quark AA regular with 14500
Water Use: N/A
Bedside: Skywatcher Dual-beam Astronomy torch
Automobile: Powerflare, Cyba-Stretch Light, Zebralight H51
Backyard Spotting: Aurora SH-40, Xeccon 65W HID
Nightime Walking: Nitecore IFD2
Household Use: Nitecore IFD2
Garage: Ultrafire UF-H3, Zebralight, H51
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Quark AA Regular, Fenix LD10
There can be only one! (custom): N/A
There can be only one! (stock): Quark AA Regular
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Photon Freedom Micro or Fauxton (which I give away all the time)


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 8, 2011)

EDC Formal: ITP EOS A3 Titanium
EDC Casual: Vital Gear FB1-BK w/E2C adapter, Z44 + Solarforce 3 mode XPG-R5
EDC Travel: Maratac 9390 AA for ease of finding batteries, or Thrunite Neutron if I have room to pack 123s
Water Use: Well, I don't dive and I hate natural bodies of water, but I'll take some Glo-Toobs to the pool to play with when kids are around
Bedside: A few here, a Coleman exponent 1xCr123 that I leave in red mode for nighttime navigation, a bored Z2 with a Manafont Ultrafire XM-L dropin and Z59, and a Streamlight TLR-3 on my XD-45 compact
Automobile: G2-BK nitrolon, standard incan bulb running off of primaries
Backyard Spotting: Any assortment of XM-L lights or my Tiablo A9 Aspheric
Nightime Walking: Either a 9P running 2 x 18500s with a red flip filter and Solarforce XPG-R5 1-mode, or my C2-HA with Malkoff M61 and Z48
Household Use: Brinkmann 809-2082-0 Pro-Max with GITD diffuser film
Garage: Mag 3-D Incan - stock
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): These rotate regularly but I always keep an assortment of AA, AAA, and CR123 lights handy as well has many pelican cases full of cells.
There can be only one! (custom): Does a bored C2 with self-built custom XM-L drop in count?
There can be only one! (stock): HDS Systems (insert latest greatest here)
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Stainless Steel Ultrafire C3 Q5 - cheap and impressive looking!


----------



## skyfire (Apr 8, 2011)

interesting to see the type of lights being used 3-4 years ago, compared to whats available today....

EDC Formal: HDS high CRI clicky
EDC Casual: HDS high CRI clicky, Fenix E05(keychain)
EDC Travel: Zebralight H501w
Water Use: N/A
Bedside: Zebralight H501w, HDS Clicky, Fenix MC10 w/ high CRI XPG
Automobile: Jetbeam Jet III M (neutral)
Backyard Spotting: Thurnite Catapult w/ neutral SST-50
Nightime Walking: HDS high CRI clicky
Household Use: HDS clicky, ZL H501w, ZL H31w, Romisen RC-C6 neutral, fenix MC10 w/ high CRI XPG
Garage: crap 3xAAA $2 light
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Quark AA Turbo (warm) w/ single AA body
There can be only one! (custom): Oveready C2 w/ McClicky
There can be only one! (stock): HDS high CRI clicky
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Fenix LD20

Edit: feb 2014
i was reading through this older thread, and thought, what an interesting thread for looking back at the lights we had a few years ago.
then i noticed i had posted nearly 3 years ago in 2011, and no longer have or use most of the lights i had listed. :duh2:
i still use my C2 for work and out back. but for EDC and general purposes, and everything else its always either my L1, E1L, or E2DL.


----------



## mdpvs7 (Apr 13, 2011)

OK, first post here, and this looked like a good one to start with...I've got to get that giant red 3-or-less-post notice off the top of my screen...

EDC Formal: Streamlight Microstream - single AAA for $15 - couldn't pass it up recently
EDC Casual: Fenix LD20
EDC Travel: Fenix TA20, due to output adjustability, plus varying backup depending on type of trip
Water Use: none yet
Bedside: Solarforce L2P with SST-50
Automobile: N30 - good dual-use light, plus a 6-cell maglight, also "dual-use"
Backyard Spotting: Polarion PH40, followed by an old Maxabeam & SL240 truck light
Nightime Walking: Streamlight Ultrastinger (N30 in winter due to nonmetallic (and warmer) handle) 
Household Use: Old Surefire 6P or Solarforce L2
Garage: Fenix E20
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Solarforce L2P w/standard R2 LED (for battery life)
There can be only one! (custom): none yet
There can be only one! (stock): PH40, no question (unless I found a PF50)
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: Fenix E20 or E21, good quality for the price, AA batts


----------



## GoSmitty (Feb 3, 2014)

Back from the dead...
So, as a NooB, I found this thread very interesting and, though I only have a few lights to choose from (so far), I thought I'd offer my very discounted 2¢:

EDC Formal: iTP A3 EOS on my keychain. (Copper Maratac AAA on its way to replace it, though)
EDC Casual:  iTP A3 EOS on my keychain.  In the very near future I hope to add a Ti and Carbon Fiber Eye 10 to my personal EDC...assuming I can get 3 posts accepted on CPFMP!
EDC Travel:  iTP A3 EOS on my keychain.
Water Use: I'll fall off that bridge when I come to it...
Bedside: Fenix PD35 (hanging from the shoulder strap of my BOB)
Automobile: 2AA Mini Maglite with generic LED drop in and thumb switch
Backyard Spotting: Fenix PD35
Nightime Walking: Costco iLight rechargeable LED
Household Use: Costco iLight rechargeable LED
Garage: Costco iLight rechargeable LED
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Fenix PD35
There can be only one! (custom): Well, I'm still fairly new here, but from the exploring I've done so far, I really like McGizmo's stuff.
There can be only one! (stock): I'm leaning toward the Eiger family.
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: I really have enjoyed having that little iTP hanging off my keychain, and can gladly recommend anybody drop a 10-spot on Amazon to have one shipped to their door.

Thanks for welcoming me to the group.

~Smitty


----------



## kelmo (Feb 6, 2014)

6 years later...



kelmo said:


> Greetings QB!
> 
> EDC Formal: Fenix P1 CE in a generic SAK holster. I gotta dress business casual too. - 2014 Aeon
> 
> ...


----------



## wjv (Feb 11, 2014)

EDC Formal: 4Sevens Mini-ML + 1-2 spare batteries
EDC Casual: 4Sevens Mini-ML + 1-2 spare batteries
EDC Travel: EagleTac D25A Clicky (NW) - The 0.45 lumen mode makes a nice night light in a hotel
Water Use: None
Bedside: Fenix PD32 or PD32UE
Automobile: Fenix E11 + 10 AA batteries in my "get home" bag in the trunk + the Mini-ML in my pocket
Backyard Spotting: Fenix TK15 OR ArmyTek Predator 2.5 
Nightime Walking: Fenix PD32 or PD32UE
Household Use: Fenix PD32 or PD32UE
Garage: Fenix PD32 or PD32UE
Bug-Out Bag (BOB): Fenix E11 + 10 AA batteries in my "get home" bag in the trunk + the Mini-ML in my pocket
There can be only one! (custom): NONE
There can be only one! (stock): Fenix PD32UE
Most recommended to non-flashaholics: A Fenix AA light with a side switch OR a JetBeam BA series light


----------

